# Some of the best Florida has to offer



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

I have just returned from four consecutive 39 hour trips to the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds. My home away from home has been Hubbard Marina's Florida Fisherman ll. My intention was to combine my reports into one master report. However, the fishing was so incredible that two reports are called for. You simply will not believe your eyes. Witness, first hand, snapper piled up four feet high & stretching out for over eight feet. See gag grouper you will not believe. See a mighty sail fish jump high into the air (check out the video.) Part two... See a close up picture of an extremely rare hybrid cross between a lane & yellow tail snapper. Part two will will be published in two days. 
But first a little house cleaning. Guys, it's no secret that NOAA has a strangle hold on our fishery. For years the EDF has been trying to infiltrate our fishery. Their big chance came when the current administration appointed Dr. Jane Lubchenco, EDF administrator, as head of NOAA. She brought many of her EDF staff with her. Now, EDF backed NOAA is destroying our entire way of life, our heritage. The nine day ARS season did not begin this year. It was planned years ago. Unless we unite and fight for what is, or should be, ours, next year will see even shorter seasons & lower possession limits. We are in the position we are in because we, the vast majority, have allowed it to happen. Apathy is killing us. We elect & pay our representatives to represent our best interest. Let's demand that they do so. Call, write, FAX your representatives. Show how much we are behind Congressmen such as Florida's own Steve Southerland:

From the desk of one of our strongest supporters, Steve Southerland: 
This past week the House Natural Resources Committee approved it’s draft of the Magnuson-Stevens Act, the primary law governing America’s fisheries. The committee also adopted five amendments I proposed to inject common sense into fishery data collection and fishery disaster declarations. The legislation represents an important first step in ensuring our fishermen have a voice in establishing any new catch share programs, while addressing inflexibility in rebuilding plans and moving us closer to a data collection solution. I look forward to ensuring our fishermen’s interests are addressed as I work with members of both parties to pass a Magnuson-Stevens Act reauthorization in the House this year

[email protected]

Another change we must demand is it immediate termination of a man who is responsible for more harm to our way of life than all the long liners combined, Dr. Roy, follow the money trail, Crabtree. Dr. Crabtree, National Marine Fisheries Service director since 2003, is determined to shove catch shares, 'paid fishing' down our throats. Here is his E Mail address: [email protected] Don't expect an answer; Roy Crabtree does not know we exist and could care less.
Join the RFA. The stronger the RFA, the stronger we are.
And now, the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds...'The Very Best Florida has to Offer!'
Set back and enjoy with me a journey that defies the imagination, Even after seeing it; you will not believe your eyes.
Real, current, data is being collected, and thoroughly studied by our FWC. Butch & Beverely, FWC biologist, were waiting for us at the dock Monday morning:


Jon & Nate joined us on the water. They conducted a thorough study of, among many other things, survival/mortality rate:

We caught this FWC previously tagged gag grouper. We can help ourselves by reporting any tagged fish caught. The number to call is on the tag:

Many troll for kings on the way out:

The AJ's & gags were on fire:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. John Martin caught 6 gags on one stop

Now here is what we are looking for:

What a king:

Mr. John Martin was proud of his tiger shark. We see very few of them. All sharks caught were released:

Girl power on the Grounds. We are always glad to have the ladies with us:

Now that's one to be proud of:

Gag season is going to be a great one:

Nice, very Nice:

The end of trip number one. It was a good one:

In the money jack pot winners:

Trip # 2 of 4:
The ARS bite was immediate & strong:




Talk about good. Thanks Tammy

When chef Tammy is not cooking:

These things are on fire:

Now that's a big goliath. The Florida has a permit to bring the goliath grouper on board.for study purposes. it was properly vented and sent home. It dove immediately. Had it not been vented it would not have had a chance:

The ARS are on fire:


So are the red grouper and mangoes:

Next month is going to be a good one:

Many have limited out (two day limit) on American reds, and the sun is just now making an appearance:

That pile of fish would have been much bigger if we could have kept AJ's & gags:

Someone forgot to tell the American reds that they are in such bad shape:
:

The Grounds grows them huge:

Hold on! Mr. Everett Mortimer, Apollo Beach, Florida, has hooked a sail. On & on goes the battle of all battles. This thing is fast; I mean really fast. Everett follows the great fish from one end of the boat to the other. Over & over the mighty sails leaps into the air. Gosh! that is simply amazing:

Catch the great fight 8 minutes, ten seconds, into the video at the end of this report:
Guess who will be the guest of honor at Everett's smoked fish party:

Sails are not all that jumps. At times the mahi were all around the boat:

July 1, gag season opens. It's going to be a good one:


It was an honor to have the father daughter team of John & Sarah Thivierge fishing with us. Originally from Michigan, John & Sarah now live in Pinellas Park. Sarah is studying Forensics at SPC:

Catch the FWC tag in that gag:




Talk about proud:


And the jack pot big money winners are:

Be sure to check out, in two days. trips 3 & 4. Much more still to come as we explore the 'Very Best Florida has to Offer.'

Take part in the adventure. Set back and enjoy 25 minutes, 19 seconds of pure action
. See for yourself 'The Very Best Florida has to offer.

(click on the Youtube link) 





 Be on the lookout for Part 2. See something few, if any, have every seen before; A hybrid cross between a yellow tail & land snapper.
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow!! What a trip.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. As we speak I am working on Part 2. Here is a brief preview:


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Thought I saw Bo J. with a nice RS? 

Bob, Glad to see you able to keep going back for more. Good luck on the next trip.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks!*

:thumbup: Thank you so very much. I love this stuff so much. Hope I am able to go "back for more" for a long time to come. Leaving again 6/13 for a 39 hour full moon snapper trip. Hope to have a good report. 
Bo really knows his stuff. Virtually always he has a fine catch:


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Sometime ask him where his first lessons came from? He didn't learn any of that in Chicago!! Yep, Bo enjoyed deepsea fishing from the get go. Glad he is still healthy enough to enjoy it today.

Good luck Bob. Catch em up. I see tonight is that Mango Maddess trip on full moon in June!! Should be a great trip.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Bo @ work*

:thumbsup: Will do! I am going on a private charter with Bo this Sunday. I will give him a copy of your post. 

We had another excellent trip. Check out my report, ;Full Moon Mango mania.' Many limited out on mangrove snapper. We are talking about a two day federal limit of 20. 

The red grouper were hot also. Bo J. at work:


----------

